# Hello and feeling a bit alone



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi there
I haven't previously signed up to anything like this but I'd so appreciate making a few buddies on here. I suppose I should start with a background?

I'm 33 and hubby is 39. We first started trying for our first baby 3 years ago when I came off birth control and after 9 months of trying I had the diagnosis (not related to fertility) that I had thyroid cancer. We took some time out from baby making (obviously) whilst I had my treatment, and last August we were finally given the OK to start trying again as all of the chemicals used in treatment were out my system.

So we have now been trying for 12 months again with no luck, and no successful conception that we know of. My GP has been really sympathetic and started a blood work up. It looked all good FSH, LH etc with a question mark over whether I was ovulating. My cycles have been a little bit whacky but generally will be between 26-28 (with the odd 23/24 thrown in every 6 months). So therefore it was a little difficult to really say as the day 21 blood tests showed low progesterone levels but this could have just been a dodgy cycle.

Anyway, we were referred to the fertility clinic a couple of weeks ago and saw a really nice consultant. She felt the problem could be ovulation (or my thyroid meds) and put me on Clomid-50g per day on cycle days 2-6. Luckily it was cycle day 2 the day we saw her so we were allowed to start that day. We were then asked to come back this week for a post coital test and a mid cycle scan to see whether the clomid was working. We attended this on day 12 of my cycle.

Its all felt really positive up until we went back. We had an appt at 2pm and therefore had to set our alarm to have sex at 6am as we were both due to go to work. Well the pressure of it I think got to the both of us so it was unsuccessful. We went in anyway for our scan. They still did the test but as we though there was nothing to see. The tech did confirm to us though that I didnt have any acidity (which is good right?). Well then she scanned me and said a bunch of stuff but didnt really say whether it was good/bad/not worth worrying about.

1. I have a cyst on my right ovary 28mm (is this a problem?)
2. I had two 'egg sacs' (cycle day 12) in my left ovary which were 21mm and 26.1mm
3. I had quite bad cervical erosion. I had a smear 8 weeks ago which was clear and this wasnt mentioned to me during the smear test
4. Clomid dried me up so she said they may put me on estrogen but my consultant is away

So i wondered if anyone knew? Does it make sense (along with the fact that my blood work was 'reassuring' that I am ovulating (or about to) from my left ovary. Did the clomid work well? If I don't have that good a quality cervical mucus is there any point in us still trying until they put me on the oestrogen? We were told to have sex every other day from day 7 which we have, but actually have done it the last two nights. This was because the night before last was one of my 'every other days' but last night i started to get the pain in my left ovary which i thought meant i was about to release the egg. Lastly, the pain in my left ovary today has been excrutiating (not the one with the cyst) so actually I think I am releasing now-is it Ok to have sex again tonight? Is there any point?

Thanks if you got to the end of this very long post-I'd really appreciate any help xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply and for the useful resources- it is so appreciated x


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Hummingbird and welcome  

I'm so sorry sorry to hear of all the troubles you've had and your illness. I don't know how much I can help but just wanted to let you know you're definitely in the right place for advice and support.

When I went through my first few cycles of ivf they also said I had a large cyst on my right ovary..they said it was not causing too much of a problem and eventually it disappeared by itself, however they can drain them if they do become a problem so seek further advice from your GP if you're not sure.

Definitely keep having sex...    Yes if you're getting twinges then it's very possible it's ovulation pains..I always get ovulation twinges and also pee on an ovulation urine test stick so when it's positive or even if I see any line we have sex...some times twice or three nights in a row....and even though I now only have one Fallopian tube we still have hope... you just never know   

I wish you so much luck  
Lots of love
Marie xXX


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Marie  

thanks so much for taking the time to write on here its very much appreciated. it is a great site and Im learning so much just from being on here the last couple of days. Thanks for the info about the cyst. I think I probably just got a little worked up because the last appointment was like going to the mechanic!
They popped the lid open and found all sorts  

we kept going as long as we could and DTD on monday which hopefully in theory should have take us a couple of days past ovulation. I find it difficult to tell though as the Clomid seems to have left me in so much pain that over the weekend (which is when i think i must have ov) I could barely sit down   it hit a peak on Sunday and has gone off now but still a little twingy. we DTD cycle days 6th, 8th, 10th, 12th,13th and 15th so hoping we covered it! I took Clomid on cycle days 2-6 and I think I read somewhere that with Clomid you'll ovulate between 5-7 days of the last pill? Who knows!

I really hope that it happens very soon for you lovely. Sounds like you have had a lot of challenges. What treatment are you having?

Anyway, thanks again for taking the time to write-you don't know how appreciative I am!

Lots of love and good baby wishes for you,

Els x


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Marie!
Sorry just read your about me below your post. Bless your heart youve been through a lot havent you xxx Big hugs. Whats next for you xx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Els,

Thank you Hun, this ivf journey is definitely no picnic which is why this forum is such a life saver...lots of other women who are all going through various struggles and can understand eachother's frustrations/sadness/anger oh and craziness    

Im sorry you've been in pain on clomid but it definitely sounds as though you've covered all crucial days. I've never been on clomid myself but one of my bridesmaids was on it and low and behold announced she was pregnant after taking it and gave birth a month before my wedding! So it definitely can work and I really hope it works for you 

Myself and DH have decided to change our clinic and go with Lister...feel we need a fresh pair of eyes and will no doubt have investigations into immune issues and their success rate is very good. Have our initial consultation on Tuesday so we'll see what that will bring.

Keep me posted on how you get on...   

Lots of love and  

Marie
xxx


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey honey

Thanks so much for your kind wishes. I really hope that a change of clinic will bring a change in fortune for you hun. Do you sometimes feel like one OB just gets so used to you they forget to stop looking/trying other things? I will keep   for you that they can come up with something. Its sounds like you have been so brave and determined to welcome this baby in waiting in to your lives. I'm sure you havent always felt strong and can totally sympathise with the      but now you have one more person in the world hoping for you  
Keep in touch sweetie and babydust to you xxxx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi hummingbird, 

I'm sorry I cannot give you any specific advice as I never did clomid but I just wanted to say welcome and to agree that this site is a godsend and I hope it helps you find answers and reassurance and support.

It helped me tremendously last year and has continued to do so through my journey.

Good luck to you Hun xxx


----------



## Marie79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you Els that's so sweet of you and back at you Hun, you definitely have me rooting for you      Here's to us becoming Mummy's soon   

Lots of lovely sticky baby dust to you! xx
 

And MissTurneriffic many congrats to you Hun! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## hummingbird80 (Aug 11, 2013)

No worries sweetie lets keep in touch xxx  

Miss Tuneriffic-thanks so much for taking the time to stop by and say hello and a massive massive congratulations for you! I wish you a problem free and enjoyable pregnancy    

much love xx


----------

